# Renting a house in or near Melbourne



## g85 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all,

What are the rents in US dollars for a 2-3 bedroom house in or near Melbourne? I'm trying to zero in on an area to move to and I really like what I've seen of the Melbourne area online. Climate and location wise it appears the best fit for my family and I. 

What are some of the suburbs or smaller towns around Melbourne where the commute wouldn't be so bad? We'd be looking at 1k to 1.4k a month with another $600 max on utilities and living expenses. Parks and open spaces and transit a plus.

Thanks!


----------

